# Formel wird nicht ausgeführt



## DGrade (9. April 2005)

Hallo,

ich habe eine Mappe, deren Zeile 3 insgesamt als Text formatiert ist. In E3 steht das Wort Februar. Wenn ich in H3 folgendes eingebe: "=E3" , dann steht in dieser Zelle weiterhin "=E3" und nicht "Februar", was ich eigentlich erwarte. In H2, H4 und vielen anderen Zellen funktioniert es richtig, in K3, N3, Q3, T3 ebenfalls nicht. Ich habe dieses Problem schon mehrfach gehabt, deshalb jetzt die Bitte um Hilfe. Danke!

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Domsi (9. April 2005)

Also so ein problem hab ich bisher noch nichtmal ansatz weiße gehört. ich habs selbst versucht und da klappt das.

Könntest du mal deine Datei als Anhang raufladen, weil wie gesagt bei mir funktioniert das.


----------



## duckdonald (9. April 2005)

Hi,

da du diese Zeile als Text formatiert hast macht Excel auch nichts anderes mit dem Inhalt als anzuzeigen, wenn es dagegen als Zahl oder Standart definiert ist berechtet der.

Also hilft es nur diese Zelle wieder als Zahl zu formatieren.
Wenn du für eine Zelle mal einen Text der z.B. mit einem = beginnt schreiben willst kannst du einfach davor ein  '  machen. (das Zeichen über dem # - Symbol)


----------



## DGrade (10. April 2005)

Hallo,

danke für die schnellen Reaktionen. Ich hoffe, ich bekomme das mit dem Hochladen der Datei hin. Sonst versuche ich es Dir, Domsi, einmal direkt zuzusenden.

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## Domsi (10. April 2005)

duckdonald hatte es dir eh schon genannt, du hast die Zelle als text formatiert und deshalb nimmt er dann =E3 nicht mehr, 

also alles makieren dann rechte maustaste und dann "Zellen formatieren" dort klickst du dann auf Standard. In H3 reinklicken und "=E3" neu reinschreiben und schon klappts.

die Datei hab ich gleich angehängt.


----------



## DGrade (10. April 2005)

Hallo Domsi,

vielen Dank für Deine Hilfe. Kann zwar nicht verstehen, dass es nicht als Text formatiert sein darf, aber damit kann ich wenigstens weiterarbeiten. In dem "Zellen-formatieren-Fenster" wird ja immer ein Beispiel gezeigt, das bei Anklicken der verschiedenen Formate immer <!> "=E3" zeigte. Aber Du hast mir jedenfalls geholfen.

Gruß
Dieter


----------

